# Zoho CRM Setup Questions



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

For those of you who are using Zoho CRM. 

How do you have things set up specifically for a paint contractor. 

It seems very powerful but its a bit confusing. For example, in the "contacts" section, I would like to be able to sort customers who've hired me from leads that i've lost. Any ideas?

Out of the box, it comes set up for B2B business model. Most of my clients are residential, with some commercial thrown in. Whats the best way to manage that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What???.......Wait ..What???


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone use this? i just set up a trial also....or any other crm program?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

To manage many aspects of his business and said it basically filled the need of a full time admin person. He has a part time admin person, and will bring them to full time this year, but said it was key in managing all the various details. I still don't know very much about it, but you could possibly pay him for consulting. He said it took about 6 months to get it dialed in the way he wants.


----------

